# Sinaloa-anyone living there other than Mazatlan?



## nomad1952 (Sep 6, 2016)

Thinking about moving to Sinaloa. Anyone living in areas other than Mazatlan? Thanks!


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

nomad1952 said:


> Thinking about moving to Sinaloa. Anyone living in areas other than Mazatlan? Thanks!


We are part-time residents of Los Mochis where my wife is from.


----------

